# ets i uts



## Mph redux

Hola, 
algú sap d'on ve això dels "ets i uts"?

per qui no ho sàpiga, vindria a ser més o menys un sinònim de "detalls". 

Exemple: 
"m'agradaria saber-ne *tots els ets i uts* abans de decidir"

ho dieu vosaltres?

merci!

mph


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sí que ho dic; de vegades com a sinòmim de "pèls i senyals"; tot i que el segon cas sol tenir una connotació més negativa.

Voilà què en diuen els senyors Alcover i Moll:

*UT 
*|| *1. *La primera nota de l'escala musical (modernament anomenada _do_). O, quant alegra, quant suau y noblament cantaran lavors: ut re mi fa sol la, Cordial 55. 
|| *2. Amb tots els ets i uts: *en tots els detalls, sense mancar-hi res. (V. et, art. 2).
    Etim.: pres del llatí *ut, *conjunció.

Besadetes des del Poble Sec!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mph,

me n'ha vingut una altra al cap: fil per randa, que penso que també està en aquesta línia, oi?
FilPerRanda

Sort de la tarifa plana telefònica, perquè sempre hem de sintonitzar!


----------



## kiyama

hola
si no m'equivoco, en llatí "et" també és una conjunció, com "ut", i seria equivalent a la nostra i.
kiyama


----------



## PeTiTPois

kiyama said:


> hola
> si no m'equivoco, en llatí "et" també és una conjunció, com "ut", i seria equivalent a la nostra i.
> kiyama



Bona dia!

I com ho traduiríeu al castellà?, "con todo lujo de detalles"?

Concretament, em trobo amb aquest context:

Duu a terme una recerca de camp amb tots els ets i els uts. 

Castellà:

Lleva a cabo un trabajo de campo pormenorizado/meticuloso?


Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

PeTiTPois said:


> Bona dia!
> 
> I com ho traduiríeu al castellà?, "con todo lujo de detalles"?
> 
> Concretament, em trobo amb aquest context:
> 
> Duu a terme una recerca de camp amb tots els ets i els uts.
> 
> Castellà:
> 
> Lleva a cabo un trabajo de campo pormenorizado/meticuloso?
> 
> 
> Gràcies!



"Con todo lujo de señales" es una bona opció, te'n deixo dues més: "totalmente detallado", "verdaderamente minucioso".


----------



## PeTiTPois

ACQM said:


> "Con todo lujo de señales" es una bona opció, te'n deixo dues més: "totalmente detallado", "verdaderamente minucioso".



Gràcies!!!


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre:

Ací va la meua aportació: http://etimologies.dites.cat/2010/07/amb-tots-els-ets-i-uts.html; equivalències al castellà incloses.


----------



## PeTiTPois

Elxenc said:


> Bon vespre:
> 
> Ací va la meua aportació: http://etimologies.dites.cat/2010/07/amb-tots-els-ets-i-uts.html; equivalències al castellà incloses.



Hola!

Gràcies, però sembla que la pagina no existeix


----------



## Elxenc

Doncs, quan la posí, si que funcionava perquè me la guardí com a d'interès. Sent que no funcione ara.

Mira a veure si ara connectes:http://etimologies.dites.cat/2010/07/amb-tots-els-ets-i-uts.html


----------



## ChrisQH93

Quina cosa més curiosa, no coneixia pas aquesta expressió, aleshores, es pot traduir com "con todo lujo de detalles", una cosa, vaig entendre el context del primer comentari com "los pros y los contras", aixó es podria traduir aixì en algun context concret?, gràcies


----------



## ACQM

ChrisQH93 said:


> Quina cosa més curiosa, no coneixia pas aquesta expressió, aleshores, es pot traduir com "con todo lujo de detalles", una cosa, vaig entendre el context del primer comentari com "los pros y los contras", aixó es podria traduir aixì en algun context concret?, gràcies



Els ets i uts no es "los pros y los contras", els "ets i uts" son els més mínims detalls, se sol fer servir per converses o narracions en que s'ha explicat una situació o un succés sense deixar-se cap informació.


----------

